# Transfer Slab



## رزق حجاوي (11 يونيو 2010)

*تعرف على Transfer Slab*

السلام عليكم
كثيرا ما تصادف حالات من التصميم التي تقتضي الا تكون الاعمدة والجدران (الحاملة Bearing walls او جدران القص Shear Walls ) على استقامة واحدة ويمكن مشاهدة ذلك في ابنية الفنادق حيث تكون الطوابق الارضية قاعات مفتوحة بدون اعمدة اما الطوابق التي تليها فتكون عبارة عن غرف ولذلك يمكن تنفيذ الاعمدة .
وهناك حالة اخرى الابنية التي تحوي مجمعات تجارية في الطوابق السفلية والطوابق العلوية شقق سكنية او مكاتب .
ونظرا لتغير الجملة الانشائية في عدم استمرار الاعمدة نحتاج الى ما يسمى Transfer slab او بلاطة التحويل . وهي شبهة جدا من حيث التصميم والشكل للبشة =الحصيرة = الرافت =Raft=Mat المستندة على اوتاد.
ويتم يتنفيذ هذه البلاطة من الخرسانة المسلحة RC او من البلاطات المجهدة Posttension Salb



 


 




Transfer slab of a podium building at Tung Chung Station, Hong Kong SAR




pre-stress transfer slab (2.5m thk)
وللاطلاع على المزيد من المعلومات بخصوص التصميم على الرابط التالي
http://www.inducta.com.au/TransferFloorDesign.pdf
اما تنفيذ بلاطة التحول Transfer Slab فهي من المشاكل الكبيرة التي تواجه المهندس خصوصا عندما تكون على ارتفاعات عالية حيث ان وزن هذه البلاطة (السماكة تصل في بعض الاحيان الى 3-5 متر ) وللتقليل من سماكة البلاطة يلجأ الى Posttension Transfer Slabفتخيل ان تكون على ارتفاع 50 طابق ؟؟!!! فيكف يمكن عمل الشدة للطابق الذي اسفل منها ؟.
واليكم صور لتنفيذ مثل هذه البلاطةTransfer Slab.​ 


 


 


 


 


 
Transfer Slab with Bonded PT​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
مع تحياتي للجميع
والى اللقاء في موضوع جديد باذن الله تعالى​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (11 يونيو 2010)

موضوع دسم ورائع مهندس رزق
بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## Eng. Ammar (12 يونيو 2010)

تسلم والله يالغالي على هالموضوع المفيد جدا جدا جدا


----------



## king of rap (12 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ، الموضوع ده كان محيرني ، يرجى المزيد من الشرح


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذنا


----------



## nawalid6 (12 يونيو 2010)

استاذنا العزيز هل نفهم من هذا الشرح ان تمثيل كامل المبني بموديل علي الايتابس مثلا يعطي نتائج اقل من الولقع ويتم حساب دور لحساب حمل الاعمدة المزروعة لدور يدويا ثم يتم تطبيقها مع ضربها بعدد الادوار ارجو توضيح ماهي الطريقة المثلي لنمذجة هذه الحالة حيث تقابلنا ايضا هنا مشكلة زرع الاعمدة وكيفية تمثيلها في الموديل


----------



## hassananas (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي ابو العبد مبدع دائما تأتي لنا بكل ما يلفت النظر وجديد
احب ان انوه فقط ان الكودات لا يوجد بها Transfer slabs
وانما يوجد (Transfer Beams (Girders
وعلى حد علمي لا يوجد معرفه لتصرفها بشكل واضح والله اعلم هل هي بلاطه سميكه ام رقيقه.


----------



## reda fouda (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يونيو 2010)

hassananas قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي ابو العبد مبدع دائما تأتي لنا بكل ما يلفت النظر وجديد
> احب ان انوه فقط ان الكودات لا يوجد بها Transfer slabs
> وانما يوجد (Transfer Beams (Girders
> وعلى حد علمي لا يوجد معرفه لتصرفها بشكل واضح والله اعلم هل هي بلاطه سميكه ام رقيقه.


السلام عليكم
بخصوص بلاطة التحويل Transfer Slab تكون في العادة سكمية وقد وضعت صورا لبعض المشاريع التي تم تنفيذ فيها هذه البلاطة ويمكن ملاحظتها في منطقة الخليج وخصوصا دبي ، وهناك من المشاريع تم تنفيذ ثلاث بلاطات تحويليه Transfer slab فيها ومبدؤها كما ذكرت شبيه جدا Raft foundation suspended on piles



Post-tensioned transfer slab


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يونيو 2010)

hassananas قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي ابو العبد مبدع دائما تأتي لنا بكل ما يلفت النظر وجديد
> احب ان انوه فقط ان الكودات لا يوجد بها Transfer slabs
> وانما يوجد (Transfer Beams (Girders
> وعلى حد علمي لا يوجد معرفه لتصرفها بشكل واضح والله اعلم هل هي بلاطه سميكه ام رقيقه.


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركتك مع العلم بأن Transfer Beams كانت ستكون التالية في موضوع مستقل وبما انك طرحت هذا الموضوع فلا بأس في ذلك .
بخصوص الجسر الناقل Transfer Beams يستخدم عادة عندما يكون لدينا قاعات مفتوحة open space في المستوى الادني وفي الاعلى جدران (كما في حالة الفنادق ) او يكون لدينا عمود يبدأ من مستوى اعلى .
ويكون المبدأ العام للتصميم كما يلي





















وللمزيد من التفصيل يمكن تحميل هذا الملف
http://www.efka.utm.my/thesis/IMAGES/3PSM/2007/JSB/PARTS 1/ongjiundaraa020304d07ttt.pdf.pdf


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## eng_rehab (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الرائع جدا


----------



## Ehab-1984 (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات الهامه


----------



## محمددنيا (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## phelo (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وكل عام والجميع بخير 
وهكذا تعودنا منك دائما ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## boushy (6 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات الهامه*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sherief2003 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع عن transfer slab واتمنى ان يوافينا الاخوة المصممين بالمنتدى ببعض التصميمات الحقيقية والتى تم تنفيذها ببعض دول الخليج المجاورة لنا وهل برنامج safe سيتعامل معها كبلاطة ذات سمك معين تستند الى اعمدة ومزروع على البلاطة اعمدة اخرى مع التحقق من ال punch ام سيدرج البرنامج هذا النموذج من البلاطات مستقبلا 
تحياتى للمهندس رزق حجاوى


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...موضوع جميل الصراحه ...نتمنى الاستمرار...


----------



## كيرو عبده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور ياهندسة


----------



## mohammedkhairy (10 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
معلومات رائعة
جزاكم الله خيرا 
الرجاء من الاخ / رزق حجاوى شرح مثال تطبيقى لهذا النوع من البلاطات واعادة رفع صور لهذه البلاطة


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (10 مارس 2013)

موضوع رائع و مفيد و يا ريت يكون فيه شرح باستفاضة لانه فعلا بيتنفذ فى ابراج كتير


----------



## حسن حاجي (10 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا واحسن اليكم


----------



## عبد الرحمن اسامة (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (18 فبراير 2014)

أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء
وأن ينفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## mohamed diad (24 مايو 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------

